# The best Mulberry recipes on AS...



## brenndatomu (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm noticing a "best of _ _ _ _ on AS" trend here, so I thought I'd play along. I'm not sure where to put this but I figured the farmers/gardeners here wouldn't let me down. (maybe we need a recipe forum for all this produce we're gonna have soon!) 

Anyways, I noticed last night that my Mulberry tree has branches literally sagging to the ground under the weight of juicy red ripe Mulberrys! It's the best crop I've seen in the 14-15 years I've lived here. And the best parts is I got mine before the birds got 'em all, for the first time ever! (typing with purple fingers...:msp_tongue Now then, anybody have any really top notch recipes for Mulberrys? I googled for some recipes and a bunch came up, but nothing that stood out to me. BTW, I'm partial to pies and cobblers but hey, ya don't get to be 6'4" 270 LBS being picky! Thanks guys (gals)!


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jun 12, 2013)

I use mine the same way i use black berries, or blk. rasberries... Comes out just fine.

SR


----------



## brenndatomu (Jun 14, 2013)

Well, I found a recipe online that sounded like a winner, and it turned out pretty good. Mulberry cobbler has a mild flavor compared to blueberrys or rasberries, I really like it though. And as it turns out, Mulberrys are very good for you too...:msp_thumbup: 

I'll post the recipe that I used if anybody wants it. View attachment 300110


----------



## Bowwow122 (Jun 19, 2013)

brenndatomu
You inspired me to make a cobbler so here is a picture.The recipe came
from Circle B Kitchen off of the interweb.
I will post back later after I try some.




Wow, I just tried it and I would recommend to anyone that likes cobbler to
give this a shot!! My wife was even impressed!!


----------



## brenndatomu (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah, I think that's where I found the recipe we used. A scoop of vanilla ice cream makes this a eyes-roll-back-in-yur-head good dessert! :msp_biggrin:


----------

